# Help With Turning A T-Shirt Into A Vest



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

I have an old Beatles t-shirt that I really like but it's a bit too snug around the arms so I was thinking of making it into a retro looking strappy top but I'm totally clueless on how to go about it. Will I need to use a sewing machine and how do I stitch the straps. How do I cut them? I really don't have a clue lol

I really need some tips on how to go about it so, all you creative mut'ers help a gal out lol


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 15, 2008)

Daer0n will be able to help! she's altered some of her clothes!

maybe try these links:

How to Make a T-Shirt into a Tank Top - DIY Fashion

How to convert a t-shirt into a sexy dress | Wonder How To

Good Thing: T-Shirt Bag and more creative crafts projects, templates, tips, clip-art, patterns, and ideas on marthastewart.com

I haven't looked at them too closely so they might be useless, but yeah, they're a start!


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the links Rosie





Edit: Just clicked on the first link and the t-shirt they're making into a tank top is a Beatles t-shirt...spooky lol


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 15, 2008)

I saw that too. Bizare! at least it's not the same one! (or is it?!)


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol no mines grey, otherwise that would be really spooky lol


----------



## daer0n (Oct 15, 2008)

LOL @ the spookyness haha.

Katie, if you have a strappy top that you can use as a pattern, you can use it and put it on top of your t shirt, and trace the shape of it onto the t shirt with either a washable marker, a pen or chalk if you have any. Cut the pattern out. If you have remaining fabric from the t shirt of any other old t shirts that you are not going to use, cut some straps patterns out of that, either from along the sides of the t shirt or the bottom if its a long one, like they show in this picture:






Sew the sides of the straps, if both sides are open, if not, sew the one side that is open, turn it inside out and sew it to the shoulders of your pattern, you dont have to do this part with a sewing machine, you can always do it manually, but the sewing of the pattern for the top you will have to do with a sewing machine.

Not sure if i made any sense, i would probably be better if explained in person haha.

Are you thinking of making one similar like this one?


----------



## daer0n (Oct 15, 2008)

Now this site might help too, even though i dont think this is the idea that you might have in mind, but it has some of the basics steps about turning a t shirt into a top lol

Turn a T-Shirt into a Tank Top


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Nury, the style in the video isn't the style I'm gunna do with this one because it says The Beatles above where I'd have to cut but I might actually try that with other tops I have!

Thanks for the tips too! And yeah that picture is what I'm going for


----------

